# Halloween's scariest costumes.



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 29, 2004)

This Halloween's scariest costumes.  Which one do you like best?


http://www.thestranger.com/current/special.html


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2004)

Actually, I was thinking about dressing up as Osama and carrying around a sign that says, "Two down - many more to go!"


----------



## Shodan (Oct 29, 2004)

My vote is for the shoe bomber one!


----------



## AaronLucia (Oct 29, 2004)

Interesting...


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Actually, I was thinking about dressing up as Osama and carrying around a sign that says, "Two down - many more to go!"


 My intent was that it is scary that this man is still around.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 30, 2004)

Quoting yourself is sooooooo lamo G.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 30, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Quoting yourself is sooooooo lamo G.


See how lame I am?


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2004)

Why, thank you, Dan.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2004)

LOLOL!  Well, at least I know I'm in good, lame company!


----------



## Baytor (Oct 30, 2004)

I had to go withLyndie England.  Athough the arrested protester really made me laugh too.


----------



## Rick Wade (Nov 1, 2004)

I think all of those costumes are just wrong.  
OK for adult parties, but kids Hmmm  I don't think so (funny but still wrong).

Rick


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 1, 2004)

Shnikes!

The last one was funny - the rest were chill-inducing!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I think all of those costumes are just wrong.
> OK for adult parties, but kids Hmmm  I don't think so (funny but still wrong).
> 
> Rick




Its a joke, Rick...anybody that would let their kid wear this is sick.  I don't think that was the intent.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Rick Wade (Nov 1, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Its a joke, Rick...anybody that would let their kid wear this is sick.  I don't think that was the intent.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...



I totally agree.  It is hard to do voice inflection over the internet but I will give it a try.

That is just WROOOOnng.

V/R
Rick


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 1, 2004)

Sometimes, :uhyeah: smilies can help. :mrtoilet:But, :moon: then again, :toilclaw:  there are other times :deadhorse when they only  :fart: :wavey: add to the confusion. :flushed: :bs1:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 1, 2004)

Jenna Bush's liver!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Nov 1, 2004)

The Goldendragon with his new beard!


----------

